# Польза иглоукалывания при хронических болях в области позвоночника



## Vadim (15 Мар 2007)

Интересно было бы узнать мнения участников форума о пользе иглоукалывания при хронических болях в области позвоночника. Снятие спазма мышцы например, как одной из причин возникновения болей...

Прохожу курс лечения иглоукалыванием, но существенных облегчений это не приносит. Все те же боли с "отдачей" в левую ногу...
Благодарен всем, кто поддержит тему...


----------



## Vidadi Aliyev (15 Мар 2007)

zdravstvuyte,igloukolivanie pri bolyax v pozvonochnike -xoroshiy obezbolivayushiy effekt,no pri boleznyax diskov s destruktivno degenerativnimi izmeneniyami effekta ne budet.Utochnite obyazatelno diagnoz.spasibo za vnimanie.


----------



## Настя75 (15 Мар 2007)

Vadim написал(а):


> Интересно было бы узнать мнения участников форума о пользе иглоукалывания при хронических болях в области позвоночника. Снятие спазма мышцы например, как одной из причин возникновения болей...
> Прохожу курс лечения иглоукалыванием, но существенных облегчений это не приносит. Все те же боли с "отдачей" в левую ногу...
> Благодарен всем кто поддержит тему...



Вадим, вот уже 7,5 месяцев прохожу лечение «иголочками». На своем личном опыте могу сказать, что мне они помогают. Но не ждите быстрого эффекта. Чудес не бывает. Ваша болячка «выращивалась» годами, а Вы хотите, чтобы за 10 сеансов все прошло. Наберитесь терпения. И не стоит замыкаться только на «иголочках». Лечение должно быть комплексным.
Если будут более конкретные вопросы- отвечу.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (15 Мар 2007)

Мне кажется, больше психотерапевтический эффект. Хотя...Кстати, мед на сердце Видади, если в акупунктурные точки Heel...


----------



## AIR (15 Мар 2007)

Что бы более менее серьёзно рассуждать на эту тему - нужно лично осмотреть пациента и знать рецепт используемых точек ( минимум ). Иначе просто разговоры ни о чём.


----------



## Vadim (16 Мар 2007)

Благодарен всем...
Да, тут я поневоле склоняюсь к мнению уважаемой Ирины Григорьевны. Мне тоже так кажется, что тут больше психотерапевтического эффекта. Так или иначе после двух недель иглоукалывания никаких существенных изменений не произошло. Более того, после последнего сеанса доктор предложил мне начать делать кое какие упражнения..., но настолько "смешные" и легкие для меня, что я даже незнаю что делать... 

Поясню. Мне 50, в течении многих лет занимался спортом, в том числе и "железом"... приведу только один показатель на сегодняшний день: жим лежа 150 кг, занимаюсь..., вернее занимался еще полгода назад с гантелями по 50 кг (грудь)... Бросил в прошлом году, со спиной стало еще хуже, в смысле болей. Растяжка у меня тоже не плохая, делаю "рыбку" и прочие "пластические этюды"... В связи с этим очень "обидно" заполучить такую проблему, занимаясь регулярно спортом. Интересно, сталкивался ли кто либо с подобными случаями. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2007)

*Vadim*, упражнения лечебной физкультуры лишь на первый взгляд кажутся смешными и легкими. Но несут в себе огромное значение и пользу.
Есть еще "смешное" упражнение, например, для избавления от боли в спине. Вкратце опишу.
Встать на четвереньки, на вдохе (воздух в живот пропускать) медленно опускать туловище на пятки, руки оставляя вытянутыми вперед. Задержаться в этом положении, затем на выдохе вернуться в исходное.
Дыхание животом опять же. Вроде бы всё так элементарно. А боль проходит.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Мар 2007)

Понимаю, что сейчас плюну в душу, но рискну предположить- может быть как раз при занятиях спортом не совсем грамотно проводились нагрузки на мышечные группы?


----------



## AIR (16 Мар 2007)

Для Vadim"a нужен мануальный терапевт , потому что мышцы пояснично-крестцовой области напряжены сикось-накось :prankster2: .
Кстати : чем ниже квалификация иглотерапевта , тем доля психотерапевтического эффекта в лечении выше good . И наоборот aiwan 
С уважением Андрей.


----------



## Vadim (17 Мар 2007)

Благодарю всех.
Дружище AIR,...Насчет "сикось & накось" это вы зря...  
А вот с мнением о "мануальных терапевтах" согласен...действительно, чем "грубее", тем эффективнее.
Вопрос ко всем. Существуют ли какие либо эффективные упражнения для расслабления поясничнокрестцовых мышц, снятия спазм и т.п....Кроме иглоукалывания естественно.

Добавлено через 4 минуты 


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Понимаю, что сейчас плюну в душу, но рискну предположить- может быть как раз при занятиях спортом не совсем грамотно проводились нагрузки на мышечные группы?


....Обижаете, душа моя....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2007)

AIR написал(а):


> ...чем ниже квалификация иглотерапевта , тем доля психотерапевтического эффекта в лечении выше good . И наоборот aiwan



А если так.
Чем выше психотерапевтическая подготовка специалиста по иглорефлексотерапии, тем выше эффект метода.


----------



## Ell (17 Мар 2007)

Vadim написал(а):


> Существуют ли какие либо эффективные упражнения для расслабления поясничнокрестцовых мышц, снятия спазм и т.п....



Безусловно, существуют. Например, дыхание животом.
и на форуме найти можно.


----------

